# How do I workout my MW2 KDR?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Just trying to work out how bad I am:










Ok, although this is mine I ended up in a Prestige Hack server which froze me out while it downloaded and before I realised I had everything unlocked which isn't the first time. Out of the 7 I've done so far I've only unlocked the first 2 all by myself.

It would just be nice if Steam actually stopped the Hackers instead of just letting them ruin my fun.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Kills divided by deaths = KDR


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Spoony said:


> Kills divided by deaths = KDR


I think it was a joke mate.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Spoony said:


> Kills divided by deaths = KDR





rayner said:


> I think it was a joke mate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


:thumb:

A bit tongue in cheek yes, I'd be very, very pale if I had got that many kills lol


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't think many played MW2 anymore. Is this PC?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Joel. said:


> I didn't think many played MW2 anymore. Is this PC?


yeah, still can't justify 100 bucks on 3 yet.

We play on PS3 at work and theres quite a few on there too.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Pick it up pretty cheap now. I paid $30 about 6 months ago.
$41 new on ozgameshop.
http://www.ozgameshop.com/search/Call+Of+Duty+8+Modern+Warfare+3+Game+Xbox+360


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Still loads on Xbox too.
You don't have t wait for ever to get in a game now that MW3 is out.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Australia must have cheap games??


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Joel. said:


> Australia must have cheap games??


NZ doesn't


----------

